# My Computer is stuck in power save mode.



## pip564 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi I'm new here and know absolutely nothing about computers. 2 days ago my computer wouldn't come on after I had shut it down. The light comes on and the cd/dvd drives will open and close. But, the monitor says it is in power save mode and the mouse and keyboard do nothing to get it out of power save mode. A friend of mine told me to hit the f8 key a couple times and this worked. It got me back up and running as if nothing was wrong. I did a virus scan and no viruses were found. Everything ran smoothly until I tried to turn it on last night. Exact same problem only this time the f8 key does nothing. Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Tap the 'delete' key as the computer is booting. This will take you into the BIOS menu. Use the cursor keys to navigate to the Power options and disable power management.

Reboot into Windows (or safe mode if necessary) and go to Control Panel > Power Options and set 'Turn off monitor' to never.


----------



## Harley Babe (Oct 20, 2005)

mine is set to Never, what else could be the problem??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a stronger power supply to try in it


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

make sure that it doesn't think it's a laptop .. unless it is!

It could be that it has gone into hibernation mode and might need a special key sequence to bring it out .. I hate that mode since I could never find the right key sequnce, hence I don't allow that to happen to my PC's .. disabled at birth!


----------



## ardoyne (Nov 22, 2007)

First things first. Check that the monitor is plugged in securely to the video card or motherboard port and secure the plug by tightening the hold in screws.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for your response here ardoyne, however this thread is very old, dating back a few years. If you look carefully just above the posters name you will see the date & time of posting .. I too have been caught out many times by not paying attention. Still do on occasions.
Thanks again for trying to help, might help someone else looking for the answer to this problem so it's not wasted effort.

Closing the thread, before anyone else decides to add some more info.

:wave:


----------

